# Which website has the cheapest shipping and handling fees?



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

Cheapest shipping is to wait until someone on this forum posts a FS (for sale) in the swap and shop forum for a plant package you like. Most shipping here is from $4.05 - $6..


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup, right here is the place to get plants, or on other plant forums. You could also try aquabid.com


----------



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah I kinda figured about the Swap and Shop. I have looked around, and have even posted a WTB thread, but not too many replies yet. Mabey I am just impatient :-D .. I would do aquabid but I dont have paypal which is nearly what is only accepted there. At least here I would be more likely to find someone to accept a money order, as long as they weren't in too much of a hurry. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

i just thought id add i was impressed about how much it cost for the plants from aquaspot world only about 40 dollars for shipping and handleing all the way from singapore  now wether its cheap or not for an international order its great i might not be the thing for buying plants cheap in america but i thought its a pretty good price for over seas


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Nate, the forum is the cheapest. Followed by me. I don't have many fast growers, but what I do have, you are more than welcome to clippings. I know a few hobbyists in Champaign who might be interested in giving a few clippings.

There are a lot of native plants in the area......know any ponds we can go to? Potamagetons, Ammanias, Polygonums, etc. I bet Homer Lake would have some all kinds of plants. If not, maybe some macroalgae like Nitella.

I have some Najas sp. coming in next week, let me know. I also have plenty of Najas guadalupensis if you are interested. 

Let me know.


----------



## seastar0328 (Apr 3, 2004)

mrbelvedere said:


> There are a lot of native plants in the area......know any ponds we can go to?


Kickapoo state park has what i believe to be cabomba but don't quote me, I just caught a ton while fishing. Def hornswort...don't want that...and that's also where I got my m. quadrifolia. It is doing well in my tank and would like to get some more. I would be interested in collecting nearby as well. Kickapoo has like 21 lakes they say (but some are more like ponds) I'm sure with your experience, you could point out more than I could!


----------



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, there is Homer Lake, umm Lake of the Woods in Mahomet, 
Clinton Lake, A few scattered about in champaign, not really lakes but not really ponds either....


----------

